# New here...



## msimmism21

Hello,
I'm new here, looks like a great forum. I'll do my best to help where I can, and will be posting a journal of sorts and hope to gain some sanity and support along the way.
Take care!


----------



## jlg07

Welcome to TAM! Post away, lots of good folks!


----------



## msimmism21

Thank you!!


----------



## abigailla

Hey! I'm new here too! Glad to be on this forum!


----------



## msimmism21

abigailla said:


> Hey! I'm new here too! Glad to be on this forum!


same here, seems like a lot of engaging people and helpful info.


----------



## Numb26

Welcome and happy to have you!


----------



## abigailla

msimmism21 said:


> same here, seems like a lot of engaging people and helpful info.


Agree. I have looked at several topics, I really like it here


----------



## frenchpaddy

msimmism21 said:


> Hello,
> I'm new here, looks like a great forum. I'll do my best to help where I can, and will be posting a journal of sorts and hope to gain some sanity and support along the way.
> Take care!


 run 

run as fast as you can lol

welcome


----------

